# American Masters Presents Les Paul



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

American Masters Presents Les Paul - On right now on PBS - WNED-TV in Toronto - Channel 16. A whole hour of Les Paul and his contribution to recording and guitar building.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

You mean channel 61


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

This is just my luck,...I'm reading this at 10:19. Sometimes they repeat these programs later in the evening. I'll keep an eye out....thanks.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

simescan said:


> This is just my luck,...I'm reading this at 10:19. Sometimes they repeat these programs later in the evening. I'll keep an eye out....thanks.


It's on at 3pm Thurs. I just set my PVR for it. I watched the last half hour at 9:30 it looks great.
Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

It was/is a great documentary. I, for one,
didn't know he invented multi-track recording.
And the guitar playing!.....WOW!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> You mean channel 61



Yeah. Sorry I was in a hurry and didn't check my typinh!


----------

